# Bow rack I made for my son



## CraigS1001 (Mar 8, 2011)

Had some spare wood and a need to keep his bows neat so this what I came up with.  Holds his three bows and some arrows.  Has pegs on the bottom to hang his quivers and gloves.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks real nice. You did an excellent job!


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 9, 2011)

Good looking Bow rack, 
Your son is Lucky.. Nice looking bows he has


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 9, 2011)

Can I go ahead and put n a order for me?


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 9, 2011)

turned out very nice ...


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice!  Good job!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 9, 2011)

That's alright there, good job.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Good looking work !!!!! Always good to keep your equipment up and together....makes the Momma happier to!!!


----------



## CraigS1001 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I was trying to figure a way to display them for him (12 years old) without hanging them from a hook. I used a Dremel with a router attachment for most of the edge work. A little Tru-oil and it came out just fine.  Now he wants a new Bear recurve.....only three slots so he has to sell something. (yeah right)


----------



## NavyDave (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks alot!  Now I have another project to add to the list!!  Very Nice.


----------



## Ellbow (Mar 9, 2011)

I love it! Awesome way to store your arrows to!

Good job! I need one of these! hint...hint....
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 9, 2011)

very nice bow rack!


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 10, 2011)

That is very nice.  You should post a pic in the hobby's and crafts forum too.  Good job.  Dan


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 10, 2011)

Good job! He has places to hang all of those squirrell's tails
too.


----------



## Rev.432 (Mar 11, 2011)

good job! very nice bow rack.
gave me idea for my bows.
thanks for posting.


----------



## weekender (Mar 11, 2011)

you both should be proud, very nice


----------



## CraigS1001 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks friends.  I am working on a gun case for our game room now.  I am quite new to building things like this.  I can restore gun stocks etc but actually planning and building is a different ballgame.  

Ellbow, You never know....I do have some extra red oak.

Jake, That just gave him an idea.


----------



## Ellbow (Mar 12, 2011)

Craig...sounds like another bow rack in the making.....
El


----------



## gurn (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep that great rack sure look good with some treeart tails hangin on it for decoration.


----------

